# Cheese Lovers/Cheese Dishes - COMBINED thread



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Write here about cheese.

Types of cheese -- places to buy cheese -- ways to serve cheese -- ways to cook cheese -- websites that sell cheese -- funny stories about cheese -- jokes about cheese -- inspiring stories about cheese -- recommendations for cheese -- artisanal cheeses -- things that rhyme with cheese (i.e. John Cleese) -- wines to pair with cheese -- crackers to pair with cheese -- cookbooks featuring cheese - videos featuring cheese - videos focused on cheese -- accounts of enjoying eating cheese -- accounts of regretting eating cheese -- websites about cheese -- idiomatic expressions containing cheese --- vacation plans focused around cheese -- medicinal uses of cheese -- uses of cheese besides eating it. Cheese, cheese, cheese, cheese, cheese.

Here are some comments about cheese. Goat's milk cheeses tend to be good -- I enjoy them. I never saw or smelled Limburger cheese and wonder if it smells as bad as indicated in all those old jokes in Three Stooges or Little Rascals shorts.  Italian food restaurateur Scott Conant on the show Chopped says you can't use cheese on the same plate with seafood -- is he right?

If you have time, please also visit my thread about teachers and post something there, too.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Limburger cheese indeed smells as bad as all of the old jokes but as the elderly neighbor, who introduced me to the delicacy, told me: "Once you get it passed your nose, it is wonderful." and he was right. If you love cheese, you should really give it a try. If you don't like it, you can always feed it to the dogs - if you have dogs. Mine love it!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Limburger cheese was a favorite of my parents when I was a child.  It is one of those smells that does take getting used to.. but I have very fond memories of "that stinky cheese".  To this day it is one of those smells that bring back visions of christmas or family parties...


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Limburger smell must really be something. Even when I just eat asiago (hardly Limburger) my wife asks if there's a dead animal in the room.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I love small round balls of fresh Mozzerella. yummmm...

Actually I too love all cheeses... about 5 years ago, I had to have my gall bladder out, and pre-surgery I was told no cheese until after it was over, well, between the Dr getting sick and what have you I had to go a whole MONTH cheeseless..


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Two words...  

Smoked. Gouda.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

mattposner said:


> Limburger smell must really be something. Even when I just eat asiago (hardly Limburger) my wife asks if there's a dead animal in the room.


Yah the Limburger died a month ago.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I just ate a slice of Havarti, and I like cheesy jokes.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Anyone else here that's had mizithra - the hard kind? We had it the first time at The Old Spaghetti Factory and OMG. I have only found it a time or two in stores, but yum.


My wife is an addict for mizithra -- because of The Old Spaghetti Factory. When they opened one here in Boise three years ago, she was ecstatic.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Feta cheese- love it!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

And I thought I'd seen it all....


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love Havarti.  I also get odd looks whenever I tell people this one, and I thought more people liked it, but a nice thickish slice of sharp cheddar spread with peanut butter is awesome.  I also love sharp cheddar cheese toast sprinkled with sugar.  Just put slices on bread, sprinkle a good amount of sugar and then put it under the broiler till it bubbles up nice and brown.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

More cheese, please!

Mizithra is good at OSF.  I have never had it anywhere else, and haven't been there in a long time.  I concur on the smoked gouda.  Feta, brie, oh, there's so many choices!

Would visit an Amish cheese factory in Northern Indiana from time-to-time and get butter cheese.  It was great stuff.

My kids, just the other day, asked me what blue cheese is.  I think I'll go buy some Gorgonzola for them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I get butter cheese at the Amish Market near me almost every week. I love it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I love Havarti. I also get odd looks whenever I tell people this one, and I thought more people liked it, but a nice thickish slice of sharp cheddar spread with peanut butter is awesome. I also love sharp cheddar cheese toast sprinkled with sugar. Just put slices on bread, sprinkle a good amount of sugar and then put it under the broiler till it bubbles up nice and brown.


Havarti is very good. 

Many blue cheeses are also good with sweet. I like to eat blue cheese with raisins or blue cheese with carrots. Yummy!


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

In Amsterdam we ate a sliced gouda with hard crumbly rind that was served on a plate with croissant and butter.

In Brooklyn last spring I went to an Arabic grocery story and bought "Egyptian Cheese," also sliced, which broke into pieces when touched and had an incredibly intense sharp flavor. I used it in a movie theater instead of popcorn. Couldn't get enough of it.

In Whole Foods the other day we bought a white cheddar with porter -- it looks like a white cheese with brown streaks through it, kind of like cell membranes. A unique and pleasing flavor.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ohhh - A cheese thread.

I made the recipe for my family and thought they'd hate it - they loved it and it was SO EASY!!

The feta really makes the dish.

(I'd credit the magazine that I borrowed this from but I don't have it written down. Sorry!)

*Mediterranean Chicken Couscous*
Prep: 15 min., Cook: 5 min., Stand: 5 min. No pots and pans are required for this easy, no-mess recipe. Simply use a glass measuring cup to heat the broth in the microwave, place dry couscous in the serving bowl, and then add the broth. Once the remaining ingredients are stirred in, the dish is ready to serve.

Ingredients
1 1/4 cups low-sodium fat-free chicken broth 
1 (5.6-ounce) package toasted pine nut couscous mix 
3 cups chopped cooked chicken (about 1 rotisserie chicken) 
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil 
1 (4-ounce) package crumbled feta cheese 
1 pint grape tomatoes, halved 
1 1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1 teaspoon grated lemon rind 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
Garnish: fresh basil leaves

Preparation
Heat broth and seasoning packet from couscous in the microwave on HIGH for 3 to 5 minutes or until broth begins to boil. Place couscous in a large bowl, and stir in broth mixture. Cover and let stand 5 minutes. Fluff couscous with a fork; stir in chicken and next 6 ingredients. Serve warm or cold. Garnish, if desired. Tip: You'll need to buy a 2/3-ounce package of fresh basil and 1 rotisserie chicken to get the right amount of basil and chicken for this recipe. Substitute 4 teaspoons of dried basil if you can't find fresh.

Yield
Makes 8 servings (serving size: 1 cup)

Nutritional Information
CALORIES 212(29% from fat); FAT 6.8g (sat 3.1g,mono 1.9g,poly 1.1g); PROTEIN 21.3g; CHOLESTEROL 58mg; CALCIUM 89mg; SODIUM 455mg; FIBER 1.4g; IRON 1.2mg; CARBOHYDRATE 16.9g


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

"Gromit, that's it! Cheese! We'll go somewhere where there's cheese!"

Ah, cheese. It can be a powerful thing. Apparently, one of the reasons why Hitler was so maladjusted is that he had some bad cheese experiences.

My wife and I had fondue the other night. Gruyere and Emmenthaler, laced with kirsch and heated to smooth silkiness. It was good.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like a good Stilton, truth be told.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never had butter cheese.  What is it?


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Wensleydale? Yeah, I think so. Though, he seems to have a love affair with all cheeses.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Morbier has a smell to it too.  But it is good!!

How's everybody's cholesterol?  Mine's high.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

lonestar said:


> I've never had butter cheese. What is it?


http://www.ehow.com/about_4570840_amish-butter-cheese.html

and a place that sells it:
http://www.dhgroup.com/en/shop/mcart.php?ID=1572


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Quark Cheese sounds interesting..
http://www.ehow.com/how_2291303_make-quark-cheese.html

Wish I knew where to buy buttermilk w/live cultures. I would so try this.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok, after I got home from class, I searched the 'net.. and found 1 site that sells live cultures for making your own real buttermilk..
http://www.culturesforhealth.com/buttermilk-starter-318.html

I think I'm gonna try it after the New Year.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Quark Cheese sounds interesting..
> http://www.ehow.com/how_2291303_make-quark-cheese.html
> 
> Wish I knew where to buy buttermilk w/live cultures. I would so try this.


My mom makes this fairly often. Very good on toast.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm going to start looking for butter cheese when I go shopping.  There is a store that has a cheese deli.  If they don't have it they might get it.  It sounds good.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Amazon has some..


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Now I'm hungry.  If I had butter cheese right now, it would be on the breakfast menu in some way.  Such creamy goodness should not be excluded from my favorite meal of the day!


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Cow's milk, sheep's milk, goat's milk. Favorites in each category anyone?


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm usually brie and gruyere but recently tried camembert. Yum.

That reminds me of a Frasier episode, where Rosalyn is missing a family reunion. "Please don't cry. I...I _Camembert_ it."


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> I'm usually brie and gruyere but recently tried camembert. Yum.
> 
> That reminds me of a Frasier episode, where Rosalyn is missing a family reunion. "Please don't cry. I...I _Camembert_ it."


I haven't met a cheese I don't like, but I'm with you, brie and camembert are my favorites. DH's favorite is any kind of blue cheese. Last Saturday at Trader Joes we found a German cheese called Cambozola. It is a triple cream blue, so basically a blue brie - OMG, completely wonderful.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The stinkiest cheese I ever met was on a breakfast buffet in Norway, when my family was there in 1969. It looked weird too. Other than that, though I'm not the biggest fan of Swiss, if it's cheese I will try it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I haven't met a cheese I didn't like, but I have not tried any of the truly stinky cheeses like Limburger.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Now we just need a little wine with our cheese, right?

Blue brie-like cheese sounds like heaven!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow.  I just came back from the grocery store.  I'm so sad I'm not near Amish country any more.  The butter cheese available was imported butterkase at over $16/lb.  The smallest chunk was over $13.  

There was some blue brie, but it was a last-day, manager's special, get-rid-of-it-fast mark-down.  I probably wouldn't get to it tonight.  Oh well.  I'll check again later.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We went to Dh's company Dinner last night at Texas De Brazil (http://www.texasdebrazil.com) and from their lovely salad bar I tried 5 different cheeses. The toasted provolone was ok, the fresh mozzarella was perfect, the chunked parmesan came from a huge 3ft wheel that you just kinda whacked a piece out of the middle and it was excellent. There was another hard/brittle cheese that was label-less that I really enjoyed, and was glad I had a couple pieces of, a soft goat chees with herbs spread that was very nice on a small round of toasted bread.

and then there was the divine little Cheese bread on the table:
Pão de Queijo
1 cup milk
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 tsp salt
2 cups tapioca flour
3 eggs 
3 cups Parmesan cheese, Finely grated
Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly spray a mini muffin pan with oil, or use non-stick mini muffin pan.
2. In a medium-large sized pot bring milk, water, oil, and salt to a low boil. Remove from heat once boiling.
3. Add in tapioca flour, stirring as fast as possible. Use a wooden spoon, not a whisk, as the dough will become very sticky. Let cool for about 10 minutes.
4. Move dough to a large bowl and knead in eggs.
5. When eggs are kneaded in, add grated cheese and knead until dough is smooth. 
6. Make balls from the dough to fit a Mini-muffin pan, and drop in.
7. Bake for about 25 minutes or until rolls are golden brown.
8. Serve while warm, if they get cool, pop em back in the oven for a minute or 2, not the microwave(too gooey.)


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

I am loving seeing these recipes show up in the cheese thread. More please! Also -- great cheese shopping websites. Anyone have another cheese website or artisanal cheese recommendation?

Matt


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I love cheese.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I found some butter cheese at United Marketplace.  Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Tonight I'll be finishing up the left-over roasted red pepper and goat cheese dip I made for our monthly game night this past weekend.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Mizithra -- love that Greek cheese. I used to get it at an International grocery store on Barbur Blvd in SW Portland, they had some other unusual and good cheeses from the Middle East and I never got around to trying many of them. I like Mexican cheeses Cotija and Manchego; Wensleydale (of Wallace and Gromit fame); and never met a smoked cheese I didn't like. 

Right now, though, I just get what's on sale at Safeway, and this week it's Tillamook cheddar and Pepper jack.


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Wensleydale is also the name of the vendor in the cheese shop in the cheese shop sketch of Monty Python fame.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Two years ago (when I could still afford it), I had a blueberry infused Wensleydale that was amazing on some toast or artisan nutty grain bread.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

terryr said:


> Two years ago (when I could still afford it), I had a blueberry infused Wensleydale that was amazing on some toast or artisan nutty grain bread.


I had something like that this past weekend at our monthly "game night". One of the guests brought one with blueberries (and one or two other fruits it it, too). There was just enough fruit to give it a slightly fruity taste without covering up the cheese flavor -- really quite nice.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

mattposner said:


> Write here about cheese.
> 
> Types of cheese -- places to buy cheese -- ways to serve cheese -- ways to cook cheese -- websites that sell cheese -- funny stories about cheese -- jokes about cheese -- inspiring stories about cheese -- recommendations for cheese -- artisanal cheeses -- things that rhyme with cheese (i.e. John Cleese) -- wines to pair with cheese -- crackers to pair with cheese -- cookbooks featuring cheese - videos featuring cheese - videos focused on cheese -- accounts of enjoying eating cheese -- accounts of regretting eating cheese -- websites about cheese -- idiomatic expressions containing cheese --- vacation plans focused around cheese -- medicinal uses of cheese -- uses of cheese besides eating it. Cheese, cheese, cheese, cheese, cheese.
> 
> ...


I've had goat cheese ONCE that I liked. Mostly I don't care for it.

I love to buy Asiago (A fattier type of parmesean) and usually buy it from Wisconsin Dairy State Farm!!! (They only accept checks so you have to get an order form, fill it out and send it in the old fashioned way. They don't have a website.) Impossible to believe, I know. I've been to the store and watched the big vats of cheese being made. They have a great shop and loads and loads of wonderful cheese!!!


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

I buy Asiago from grocery stores here in NYC. I could eat it day and night without getting tired of it. I love sharp cheeses and I love their aftertaste in my mouth. I guess I'm crazy that way.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Asiago is my favorite cheese to put in with baked acorn squash or pumpkin. And lots of fresh cracked pepper. I also prefer it when I make pestos, or with plain pasta tossed with butter, a handful of fresh sage leaves (roll them up and chiffonade), and asiago cheese. To die for.  Also with pears and walnuts.

Now I regret not being able to do my annual pilgrimage to Hood River this past fall for pears and apples. :/  (LOVE them with cheese.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I know I'm bumping a 4 month old thread, but.. tonight's Iron Chef America featured CHEESE.. and now I'm soooooooo hungry for cheese....... *drooooooooooool*


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Farmer's market season is here again!  We have one or two local cheesemakers who bring their goods in, and I go twice a month.  I'm looking forward to new things to try.  I forget their names just as soon as I rip the label off, of course.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

My husband is allergic to cheese so I don't eat it that much. However the cheese here in Spain is wonderful especially the ones from La Mancha. They produce goats milk and sheep milk. I prefer the goats milk.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I love cheese. Boursault  is wonderful served with crackers. Brie is also excellent served the same way, but there are a lot of knock-offs because the name isn't protected, so you have to be sure you get the real thing. Bel paese is great to serve with apples and pears and a nice red wine.  I used to like cheddar and tomatoes in a sandwich but sandwiches are out these days (no gluten) so I don't eat that much. Caerphilly is great for that too. I prefer Asiago to Parmesan as a grating cheese. It's wonderful for topping most anything.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I keep reading _cheese_ instead of _Chinese_ on the other thread. Obviously we need a cheese thread 

My favorite cheese dish is rosemary-and-olive-oil Triscuits topped with pepper jack cheese and bits of green onion, heated until the cheese is warm and melty. (Really, anything with melted cheese on it.)

What's yours?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I absolutely love cheese, so picking a favorite dish is like asking which is my favorite daughter. 

My late sister and I began making cheese and onion enchiladas in 1960, after she got married. (I was only 10.) She received a cookbook entitled _The Betty Crocker Picture Cookbook_, which included the enchilada recipe. (The recipe included homemade cornmeal enchiladas (much like cornmeal crepes), the very best homemade sauce I've eaten, and, of course, a homemade cheese and onion filling.) My sister and I made these for years, and now my daughters and I still make them frequently. They are that "blast from the past" that is truly a comfort food for us, as it lets us reminisce about simpler times with wonderful relatives who have now passed away.

Another favorite cheese dish of mine is Caprese salad made with my homemade mozzarella cheese. (It doesn't really seem to qualify as a "dish" because it's only assembled, but it's delicious!)

Oh, yes, can't forget homemade macaroni and cheese, either!


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Homemade macaroni and cheese, hands down. You have to use medium shells, though. None of that elbow macaroni crap. The elbows don't hold onto the goop like the shells do. It's best with a nice New York extra sharp cheddar.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Well DOH !!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Samantha, you just made me want Mac and cheese with shells. 

Pizza was the first thing that popped into my mind. Does that count?


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Macaroni and.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

cborgne said:


> Pizza was the first thing that popped into my mind. Does that count?


As long as it's real and not that frozen crap (although, Totino's is oddly delicious and I'm sure nothing in that box is real).


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so hungry right now, reading about all this cheesy goodness. And I just had a cheeseburger, lol.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love a grilled cheese sandwich made on our panini grill. Cheddar and swiss on sourdough bread.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

NapCat said:


> Well DOH !!


You're making me fat! But what did I expect, starting a cheese thread? LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Souffle...the best, the easiest and solves the craving for all things cheese. This recipe originally came from Food and Wine magazine...


Simple Souffle

2 Tbsp. butter
3 Tbsp. flour
1 1/4 cups milk
freshly ground pepper
freshly ground nutmeg
1 1/2 cups (4 oz) shredded Gruyere cheese*
3 eggs, lightly beaten
finely chopped parsley

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Lightly grease a 4 cup oval gratin dish. 
In a saucepan, melt the butter over medium heat. Add the flour and cook until it begins to sizzle, then whisk in the milk and bring to boil, whisking constantly. When the mixture is thickened (won’t take long) remove from heat and season with salt, pepper, and nutmeg. Stir in the grated cheese, eggs, and parsley. Pour into the gratin dish. Bake for 30-35 minutes, until the souffle is puffed and browned.
Serve 2, or 3 if you eat like birds.

*Cheese note: Gruyere is the most authentic, but you can easily substitute Swiss, Cheddar, or Fontina.
Variation: Add one pkg. of frozen spinach, thawed and squeezed dry, with the cheese and eggs.

Enjoy!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> I love a grilled cheese sandwich made on our panini grill. Cheddar and swiss on sourdough bread.


That sounds amaaaazing. Grilled cheese sandwiches were the first thing that popped in my mind. Mmmm...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

1. Cheesecake the way my mother made it (_not_ one of those light, fluffy things that claim to be cheesecakes).

2. Pretty much any dish that includes melted cheese.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> 1. Cheesecake the way my mother made it (_not_ one of those light, fluffy things that claim to be cheesecakes)....


PS: Here's her recipe, which she posted at The Spice House: Hollywood Two-Tone Cheesecake


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> 1. Cheesecake the way my mother made it (_not_ one of those light, fluffy things that claim to be cheesecakes).
> 
> 2. Pretty much any dish that includes melted cheese.


I'm with you, NogDog. (I like to make cheesecakes the old-fashioned way. If it's not baked, it's not cheesecake in my book. The other things might taste ok if you're needing something sweet, but they aren't what I consider to be cheesecake.)


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bleu Cheese biscuits - dunk pieces of (uncooked) biscuit dough in melted butter, sprinkle liberally with blue cheese, & bake.
(& I don't usually like bleu cheese)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Colette Duke said:


> I keep reading _cheese_ instead of _Chinese_ on the other thread. Obviously we need a cheese thread


We have one.. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45125.0.html


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> We have one.. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45125.0.html


Fantastic!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Figs and goat cheese, mmmmm.  When figs are not in season, I will make fig (with spread) and goat cheese bruschetta.

I am actually hungry right now and if Carrabbas was open, I would go for some Chicken Bryan.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh cheese.  I looooooooooooove cheese.  Never met a cheese I didn't like.  I recently tried this awesome goat cheese from BJ's--blueberry vanilla.  I had that and crackers a few times for dinner.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Grilled cheese made with Havarti. Absolutely the best grilled cheese cheese. Melty and creamy and yum! Excuse me, I think I have to go buy some bread now.


----------



## PegB (Mar 28, 2009)

Love that cheese cake!

Mac and Cheese.

Grilled cheese.

Shrimp and cheese.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

PegB said:


> Love that cheese cake!
> 
> Mac and Cheese.
> 
> ...


Peg!!!! You're here! And it was the cheese that brought you. Oh, thank heaven for cheese. There's no emoticon happy enough.   

I want your recipes, lady. Because I know what an awesome cook you are. *blink*

(Everybody, Peg is my very awesome friend and critique partner, and she's at least fifty percent responsible for my deciding to buy a Kindle.)


----------

